# Sticky  2015 Handmade Holiday Swap--in progress



## Kris in MI

Taking the names of all who signed up for this swap, and randomly creating pairs, here is the list of swap partners for this year's holiday swap (I hope no one minds that I included myself, so that there would be an even number--and because I really wanted to participate too :teehee: ) :

Belfrybat and Becka

rjayne and Patches

Jade1096 and Mrs. Thankful

maxine and Kris in MI

Treelady and JRuthe

NEfarmgirl and DesignerLynn

CIW and jjmd


This week, please contact your swap partner via PM and start exchanging info. 

As a jumping off point, here is a list of questions you can copy and paste into your PM. Feel free to personalize this list however you would like 

*1. What sort of climate do you live in?

2. How do you feel about homemade edibles?

3. Any allergies or dislikes? (fibers, scents, foodstuffs, etc)

4. Favorite flavor? Least favorite?

5. Favorite colors? Least favorites?

6. What crafty hobbies do you have?

7. What non-craft related hobbies do you have?

8. Do you object to having any coffe, tea, or alcohol based items?

9. Do you collect anything?

10. If you decorate for Christmas/Hanukkah/Yule, do your decorations into color schemes, ie red/green/gold, silver/blue, multicolor, etc.*


Please post to this thread to verify you and your partner have exchanged pm's and things are going well. Also, for the duration of this swap (mailing deadline is Dec. 12th) each person should post a weekly update here as to how things are going. And when the swap is fulfilled, everyone needs to post that they received their package, and what was in it. Pictures of the goodies included in your box would be awesome. :happy:


----------



## jjmd

i found this post so far so good!


----------



## jjmd

o my. this app is acting up. or i have fouled up. not sure which? but i am having a terrible time trying to get it to work. will try to get in touch with CIW tomorrow. maybe something will be working better then. so sorry


----------



## Belfrybat

Found the list and will contact Becka tomorrow. I organized the self-storage unit today that I had literally thrown things into during the move. I had no idea how much I'd crammed into a 5' x 10' space. It was packed to the ceiling. Yikes!


----------



## JRuthe

Tree lady and I have traded our first pm's and will soon be getting to know each other.


----------



## jjmd

help please... how do i reach CIW ? i have poked about but the app changed and am having troubles finding "people"


----------



## maxine

Hurray!! and so it begins..  Contacting you today Kris.. excited to get to know you better.. !!


----------



## Jade1096

I've pmed @Mrs. Thankful .

I can't wait to get started. I had so much fun doing this last year.


----------



## Kris in MI

jjmd said:


> help please... how do i reach CIW ? i have poked about but the app changed and am having troubles finding "people"


I'm really technologically inept, and haven't used the app. But, hopefully this will work. Go to the sign-up thread, find where CIW made her post to sign up, and if you click on her name, a menu will drop down and give you the option to send a personal message. (I'm hoping the site works the same way via the app as it does on the computer).


----------



## Kris in MI

in contact w/maxine :banana: Have exchanged the question list.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful

Exchanged questions with Jade! Very exciting.


----------



## CIW

I just sent a PM to jjmd.


----------



## Patches

I just sent rjayne a message. Haven't heard back from her yet!!


----------



## maxine

Am enjoying chatting with Kris.. found out we have things in common besides sewing.. Cool!! I've already thought of a couple of things to make for her.. this is really fun!!


----------



## jjmd

Hmmm... not working. but CIW contacted me and hopefully my reply will work !


----------



## Belfrybat

I PMed Becka on Tuesday. Hopefully she will respond soon.


----------



## Becka

I got it, Belfrybat. Just having some computer problems with firefox this week for some reason.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

I pm'd DesignerLynn today.


----------



## Patches

Still waiting to hear back from rjayne!!:hohum:


----------



## Kris in MI

LOL, Patches. Hopefully she's just busy and can't get online at the moment. Last year she and I were partners and she broke her wrist right as the swap was getting underway  but still managed to make the most wonderful things.


----------



## rjayne

Patches, I just sent you a PM. I'm happy to have you as a partner
There wasn't one there from you so please send yours again. I will check again tomorrow to see if it is there.


----------



## Belfrybat

Becka and I have made contact. I'm looking forward to getting to know a member I have had little contact with.


----------



## Kris in MI

Having fun exchanging pm's with maxine 

I've got a list of ideas, now to pick which one I'm going to work on first. Decisions, decisions . . .


----------



## Treelady

JRuthe and I are exchanging messages and I have started working on a project for her.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful

Well, it's 30 days until swap! I have been pm'ing with my partner. Turns out, we are very similar. We have different traditions and I think that makes it even more fun - if that's possible!

I checked the last year thread and wow, such amazing handiwork! 

Can't wait to read the thread updates coming in!


----------



## jjmd

Have address! Will work on gift next.


----------



## Becka

I already figured out a project to make for my partner!


----------



## NEfarmgirl

I pm'd my partner and she said that she couldn't find the original post so I posted a link to it for her a week ago and I have not heard anything back yet. oh well...


----------



## DesignerLynn

I got a PM from my partner NEfarmgirl. Now we just have exchange our list to each other.


----------



## Kris in MI

I have one item for maxine almost complete, and supplies gathered for another. . . :dance:


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm plugging away on my gift for Becka and am considering another small item to make.


----------



## maxine

Oh Kris that is so exciting!! I also have one gift ready for you,, am going out to my sewing room all day to sew more,, it's going to be so wonderful to just spend my day creating.. it's a cold, rainy day and it's so comforting to be doing this project for my new friend.. I"m so very glad I joined in here.. Everyone have a good day!


----------



## JRuthe

Treelady and I have exchanged all the info on our list of questions. I am squirreling away a little time here and there to work on projects. Black Friday may be project day for me!


----------



## NEfarmgirl

I have not gotten responses to two pm's I have sent. There is no way I can have anything ready to send by the 12th at this point. I am sorry.


----------



## jjmd

Ok i have my gift for CIW ready and have addy. But am having trouble with all things computer. Hopefully he will see this.
Thank you


----------



## Kris in MI

Happy December, everyone!

Eleven more days until the mailing deadline; how is everyone doing on their gift making?

I had to take a break from crafting while all my kids were home for Thanksgiving, but now I'm ready to get back at it. :nanner:


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Have you heard back from my swap partner yet? I am assuming you haven't?


----------



## rjayne

Working on a few things. Coming along good. 
Had a winter storm yesterday and last night. School was 2 hours late today. To bad that work can't be 2 hours late


----------



## Belfrybat

NEfarmgirl -- what a disappointment to have a partner who isn't responding. Hopefully she is OK.


----------



## Belfrybat

I am close to being finished with Becka's main gift and am in the process of another smaller one for her. I will be ready to mail by the 12th, God willing and the creek don't rise.


----------



## Kris in MI

NEfarmgirl said:


> Have you heard back from my swap partner yet? I am assuming you haven't?


No, I haven't had any response to the PM I sent last week.


----------



## Patches

NEfarmgirl, I will partner with you if you want and it's ok with Kris. I am working on rjayne's gifts now, but would be happy to get with you too!!! Let me know!! I know how disappointing that can be!!


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Patches said:


> NEfarmgirl, I will partner with you if you want and it's ok with Kris. I am working on rjayne's gifts now, but would be happy to get with you too!!! Let me know!! I know how disappointing that can be!!


I am ok not participating. I started on a charity project to help kiddos in the foster system and kids in need. There was a toy drive for a local charity, and they will be handing gifts out in a couple weeks. They needed gifts for tweens/teens so I offered to help them out. If there is a swap next year I will participate then. Thank you for your kind offer, but I am really ok not participating this year since it is getting a little late. 

If anyone would like to make a small gift to donate that would be so appreciated! We were foster parents and took in kiddos right before Christmas a few years ago and had nothing for them. They came with no clothes and we had only a few days to round up gifts; all of the charities and resources used to fund gifts for foster kids were used up. Is this ok to ask? If not, I will remove it.


----------



## Treelady

I mailed My partners package yesterday. It should be there soon.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Wow what an awesome idea!!! I'm just so disappointed that I'm too late. :huh:As I just joined this site!!! Yay me!!! However,I'd love to join this swap next year so please inform me of what I need to do to ensure that I'm included!!! Thank you!:angel: MERRY CHRISTMAS & GOD BLESS. :angel:


----------



## Belfrybat

Welcome, Glory Jasmine. Just check this swaps section next year around the end of Sept/ first of Oct. An announcement is usually also made about it in Countryside Families and (I think) the general Homesteading section. 

I'm almost finished with Becka's gifts and hope to mail on Wednesday.


----------



## maxine

I have one more gift I want to make for Kris.. but I have to leave tomorrow to be with my daughter for a week.. hope to be back in time to sew this last gift and mail by Dec 12th.. whew.. December sure is flying by!!!!!


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Thank you so much Belfrybat!!!! I appreciate the warm welcome. And you bet your hiney I'll be on the swap list next year!!!!! I can't wait to see all of the heartfelt creations. :cute:


----------



## Jade1096

I'm going to be late.

I'm in the middle of my last project but my grandmother passed away on Friday. 
It's been....not good.
Dad is heartbroken and his sisters are..not nice people.
So this has been a nightmare.
I should be mailing no later than next Wednesday hopefully.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful

Jade,

I'm so sorry to hear that. You worry about your family right now - I have everything I need. We can skip it this year if you want, or even move it to a New Year surprise box. I'm open and flexible. Let me know.


----------



## Belfrybat

Sorry to hear about your grandmother's death, Jade.

I'm finished and am looking for the right sized box to mail the items to Becka. Should be mailing on Thursday.


----------



## Kris in MI

Jade, I'm sorry for the loss of your grandmother. And sorry that your aunts cannot be of comfort to your father in their shared loss. Prayers of comfort and strength for your family.


----------



## JRuthe

TreeLady's package has arrived! I am so excited, I can hardly wait to open it! But wait I must, at least until her package is in the mail. 

I have everything made, just need to package it up and get to the post office. If it doesn't get mailed today, it will be Saturday before I have another chance. I am hoping for today!


----------



## Becka

I plan to mail Belfrybat's gift by Friday.


----------



## jjmd

Mailed gift this am to CIW. Haven't heard from him.


----------



## Patches

Finishing up Rjayne's package. Should have it ready to mail on Friday!!


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Jade,
My heart truly goes out to you. Loss of a loved one is so devastating. You're in my heart and my prayers. Lean on the Lord for all your strength. 

Love,Glory


----------



## WildernesFamily

C'mon now folks, I came here to see photos! LOL. I think I only ever participated in this twice (maybe once?) I haven't been able to do it again, but I just *love* coming to see the photos of the reveals.

So much fun


----------



## Jade1096

Thank you guys. We buried Grams yesterday. I don't want to do another funeral ever again. EVER.

Other than that, I should be back on track. I'm about 80% finished and just need to gather a few things for packaging.


----------



## Belfrybat

WildernesFamily said:


> C'mon now folks, I came here to see photos! LOL. I think I only ever participated in this twice (maybe once?) I haven't been able to do it again, but I just *love* coming to see the photos of the reveals.
> 
> So much fun


Patience, Grasshopper, patience. Mailing deadline isn't here yet.


----------



## Kris in MI

I am making the edible part of Maxine's gift today, and plan on mailing tomorrow. I have to work Saturday a.m. and might not make it to the post office before they close that day.


----------



## rjayne

Things are going good here. I am finishing up the last of my projects for Patches. 
Not sure why I start one before I finish the one I'm working on but that seems to be the way I roll. I get 2 or 3 done at a time that way.


----------



## Belfrybat

My package to Becka is packed, labeled and postage on it. I'll drop it off at the post office this afternoon. Tracking # 9461209699937139807994


----------



## maxine

I mailed my package to Kris this morning,, tracking number:
*9505 5112 3731 5346 4039 00

*expected due date :Wed 12/16/15 

I thought there would be a tremendously long line,, nope only one person infront of me,, in and out in 10 minutes !! Hurray!! My first Christmas adventure this season done!!!!!!!!!!!! Merry Christmas to All !!


----------



## Becka

I've been very sick the last few days with the flu and couldn't get out. Will get Belfrybat's package mailed first thing Monday. I am so sorry, but I will do it as soon as possible.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Becka said:


> I've been very sick the last few days with the flu and couldn't get out. Will get Belfrybat's package mailed first thing Monday. I am so sorry, but I will do it as soon as possible.



Sorry to hear that honey. I will pray for you. And remember...you can only do so much. Your best is good enough! Hoping you get some rest and comfort. 

God bless you sweetheart. &#10084;&#65039;
Ps...The Serenity Prayer is truly comforting. :kiss::grouphug:


----------



## Patches

Rjaynes package is on its way! Tracking number is 9114999944314921750737.


----------



## Jade1096

Mrs Thankful, your package is on the way. I really hope you enjoy everything and have a lovely holiday season.


----------



## Kris in MI

Maxine, your package is on the way. I didn't get it mailed until yesterday, despite my best intentions to mail it Friday afternoon. Tracking #9114999944314725167908


----------



## maxine

Thanks Kris.. I"ll keep a look out for it.. I am so excited to see what you are sending me.. my husband and I put up a few decorations today,, Christmas is on the way!!


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Yay! I cannot wait to see all of the precious gifts!!!!!! And to be a part of this next year.


----------



## Treelady

ITS Here, It's here! My package came today from JRuthe. We have the granddaughters tonight so I didn't want to open it until they went home. I will post pictures in the morning. Oh, I am so excited to open this box.


Julie


----------



## Becka

GLORY-JASMINE said:


> Sorry to hear that honey. I will pray for you. And remember...you can only do so much. Your best is good enough! Hoping you get some rest and comfort.
> 
> God bless you sweetheart. &#10084;&#65039;
> Ps...The Serenity Prayer is truly comforting. :kiss::grouphug:


Thank you for the kind words. Turns out it wasn't the flu this time, but a bad case of strep throat. I'm still trying to get over it.

Belfrybat, your package was mailed out on Monday with the estimated date of arrival as Friday. The inside gifts are wrapped, but there is no card. Hopefully my dh put our return address on it so you know it's from me. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Belfrybat

Thank you Becka for the heads up. Your package should arrive tomorrow. The main gifts are wrapped.


----------



## maxine

KRIS...... my package arrived today.. I will wait to open it until I hear back from you,,


----------



## Becka

My package from Belfrybat arrived! WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Becka said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Turns out it wasn't the flu this time, but a bad case of strep throat. I'm still trying to get over it.
> 
> Belfrybat, your package was mailed out on Monday with the estimated date of arrival as Friday. The inside gifts are wrapped, but there is no card. Hopefully my dh put our return address on it so you know it's from me. Hope you enjoy!




You are most welcome. Ohhh strep is awful! I haven't had that since I was a youngin. Praise God! I'm praying that you recover quickly and get some,I'm sure,much needed rest! 

God bless,Glory


----------



## rjayne

Patches I got yours mailed this AM. Expected to your house Monday
Tracking # 9505 5111 9604 5351 3198 69


----------



## Kris in MI

maxine said:


> KRIS...... my package arrived today.. I will wait to open it until I hear back from you,,


Now I'm sorry I didn't get online last night. . . Because we could have opened our packages!!

I rec'd mine on Monday, and have been waiting anxiously for yours to arrive.

Please, open yours as soon as you read this!


----------



## Jade1096

*waiting impatiently for all the pictures that were promised!!


----------



## maxine

Okay,, Kris I will open my package this morning,, I'm so excited !!!!!!!!!!!and YOU open yours too!! 

Becka I just noticed you are ill.. strep throat is horrible,, get better soon!!


----------



## Kris in MI

Pictures, as promised 

Maxine is a great seamstress. What I didn't know is that she also cans a lot!

In my box I got three yummy jars of homemade edibles: apple butter, applesauce and rhubarb-plum jam. Plus a very cool little candy holder filled with mints.

Also in my box were the neatest fabric creations. All in colors both Christmas-y and to match my kitchen and dining room. I can't wait to put them to use.

For their photo op, I put them on the bench in my front entry.

Maxine, I love that you used the Anita's Arrowhead pattern in your sewing project; I was wondering if you would.  The chicken fabric is just perfect for my chicken kitchen. And the thought of you covering all those bottle caps with fabric for the trivets just amazes me. :bow: 

Thank you so much for being my swap partner.


----------



## Belfrybat

Kris -- what a wonderful package you received from Maxine. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Treelady

What a lovely package from Jean. It had a lovely soft blanket in it, perfect to cozy up in this winter. A pin cushion and thread catcher, I love the fabric and the fact that it hangs over my sewing table. A lovely Christmas ornament, a tea wallet which is going right in my purse, the cutest pot holder with cows on it and a lovely fabric covered notebook, which I am going to use as a garden journal. Thank You so much Jean for being such an awesome partner. I hope you enjoyed your package as much as I am enjoying mine.


----------



## maxine

Kris I love all the goodies in my package.. wow!! you hit it perfect in every way!!

I received:
a gorgeous Owl picture that Kris took and had put on canvas, ( Owls have always been special to me.. 
Maple Syrup she made.. !! (I'm having pancakes very soon!!)
a Fabric box with recipe cards. ( I plan on making them all soon,,)
Spiced Almonds in a cool Owl tin, ( a little bite to them but very yummy)
A Vanilla scented Candle, ( will come in very handy this winter)
Two cloth Handkerchiefs, ( I too like clothe hankies,, cool!)
A table Runner ( The fabric is so cute and the Pattern is beautiful!)
Two Knitted Dish Cloths ( always a need for them, whew!)

Thank You Kris.. You did good!!!!!!!!!

I must confess something,, I did not make the Trivets made with bottle caps,, a dear friend makes them to sell, so I had her make them for you,, I gave her the fabric,, I have some also and love them,,, 

Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## jjmd

CIW. Hello. Did you get the package?


----------



## Belfrybat

Becka's package of goodies arrived today. She embroidered a personalized towel with a penguin on it (I have a love affair with penguins); sewed a very soft scarf of minky, and made bookmarks to go along with the book she included. Thank you so much, Becka.


----------



## Becka

I've been dying to share what Belfrybat sent me, but wanted to wait until she opened her gifts, too.

She absolutely spoiled me rotten. She sent:

a beautiful pink ombre crochet shawl she hand dyed herself--my little doggie is a bit jealous and is hoping I'll let her nap on it sometime

a set of cheerful bowl cozies to match my kitchen
a earring and necklace set of angels

an adorable pin cushion/thread catcher (I've wanted one for a long time!)
a jar of delicious peach salsa which is already half gone

a jar of the best chow chow I've ever eaten in my life--now that is saying something because here in WV, lots of people make chow chow and I have to gag it down usually. Belfrybat's chow chow is just amazing and reminds me of my favorite Sweedish slaw. HINT. . .if it's not a family secret, I'd love to have the recipe.

Thank you so much, Belfrybat. You are a very talented lady!


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm glad you liked everything I made. Here's the recipe. It is at least 150 years old. The lady who gave it to me is 82 and it was her grandmother's. See my notes at the end. 

*Kay&#8217;s Chow Chow*

15 lb. green tomatoes
8 large onions
12 bell peppers (some red for colour)
10 jalapenos 
2 heads cabbage
2 quarts white vinegar
5-1/2 &#8211; 7 cups sugar (I use the lesser amount)
1 Tbs. all spice
Canning salt (or any non-iodized)

Chop/ grind vegetables. Place in crock and cover lightly with salt &#8211; just enough that the top is all white. Cover and let stand overnight. Drain well. Boil vinegar, sugar and allspice. Add vegetables and cook 20 minutes. Ladle into jars and process in water bath canner 10 minutes. Makes 24 pints.

Notes: As written, this is a bit too hot for me, so I cut the amount of jalapenos in half. I also usually make a half recipe using 2-1/2 cups sugar, but it is very good a bit sweeter also.


----------



## rjayne

Patches I received your package and will wait for you to get your package to open. You should get yours Monday


----------



## Patches

Thanks, rjayne!! I just checked the routing number and it showed delivered. Was going to see if you got it!!


----------



## Kris in MI

Has everyone received their package from their partner? Or at least heard from them in the last week with a shipping date/tracking number?


----------



## Patches

Rjayne, I got your package today sweetie!! I will wait until tomorrow to open it because my kids are here from Utah and leaving to go back tomorrow! We had our Christmas this weekend with all the kids in and this is the last set left and they will be going home tomorrow!&#128514;. Please go ahead and open yours if you want too! I will open mine tomorrow afternoon and post!!! So excited!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Pictures please! I love to see what everyone received. I'm just sorry I didn't take a picture of what I sent to Becka -- she didn't mention that she couldn't post pics. Pits!


----------



## Jade1096

@Mrs. Thankful did you receive the package? It's showing delivered on this end.


----------



## jjmd

I got my gift from CIW !!! Kewl looking forged hook on a wood burned placque. I don't know how to put up a pic?!


----------



## Kris in MI

To post a picture (or several  ) using a computer, just type in the 'reply' box whatever you want to say, then underneath that box (you might have to scroll down) there should be a smaller box that says "Attach Files". Click on the button in "Attach Files" that says "Manage Attachments" and a small window should pop up that lets you choose photos from your computer and attach them to the thread.

I don't use the App, so not sure how to do photos that way. Perhaps someone else can give us a tutorial on that. :shrug:


----------



## rjayne

I opened my package from Patches. I received some beautiful stuff. Thank you so much, I love and will use each thing. 
First there was a lovely quilted Christmas table runner. It fits perfectly on my sofa table. I actually put it on the table before looking at anything else. Nice job, I love it. 
Then there were 2 kitchen towels that are too pretty to use. They may need to be a decoration.
I also got some homemade jams. One pecan pie and one black walnut. I will take her suggestion a use them as an ice cream topping. 
Finally she made a cute snowman ornament using a canning lid. It fits in perfectly on my tree. Patches I will put it on every year and fondly remember you.
Thank you again, I am a very lucky girl.


----------



## WildernesFamily

If you're using the app, click the plus sign on the bottom left. A new page will open to write your reply. Now on the top right is a button with three squares or dots one under the other. Click that and then select Attach Picture. Then find your photo, and when it says upload as, I select direct image. 

Hope that helps! Sorry about the dark photo, I think my blue light filter is causing that. 

Beautiful gifts so far everyone,what a joy to see!


----------



## Patches

I finally have internet back, I have been flooded in for several days and don't mind that but lots of my close friends and neighbors have lost so many things in this high water. Seems like it would never stop raining!! I am in McDonald County Missouri and we have had 10+ inches of rain in 3 days. Roads are washed out everywhere.
Anyway, I opened such a lovely gift from Rjayne for Christmas!! There were 2 beautiful crocheted dishclothes (how did you know I needed them), and 2 nylon scrubbies which I love and will use daily. 2 microwave bowl hot pads which I had never seen before and they will sure come in handy, never thought about them. A cute little fabric box that is setting beside my sewing chair for my thread ends. AND homemade peanut brittle and homemade turtles!!( my husband took the turtles from me!)
Thank you so much, what a wonderful Christmas gift.
Hope everyone has a very happy new year and a wonderful 2016!!


----------



## Jealous Gypsy Homestead

Hey does anybody still do these? Im soo down for a swap


----------

